# Advertising tshirts on the web



## SRA_Rufus (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've recently started an online t-shirt business which focuses on humorous and offensive t-shirts of my own design. Does anyone have any suggestions for online marketing, link exchange programs, or directories where I can advertise successfully? I have a small product line at this point, but I am always expanding.


----------



## Jamire (Feb 13, 2006)

you can hire an seo.


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

I have seen a lot of free ad sites out there I don't know if they do any good, but it can't hurt?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What have you tried so far? If you look through some past threads in this forum, you'll see some good resources like adsense, yahoo search marketing, specialized t-shirt directory places like t-shirtshopper.com, buy-tees, etc. 

You can also try finding places where your target market visits (humor websites?) and try advertising there.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

*Custom Product Designer Extension For Magento, Html5 Product Designer Tool*



SRA_Rufus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently started an online t-shirt business which focuses on humorous and offensive t-shirts of my own design. Does anyone have any suggestions for online marketing, link exchange programs, or directories where I can advertise successfully? I have a small product line at this point, but I am always expanding.


Social Media on Facebook, Google+, Instagram, Twitter is the best way to promote business and also SEO is very useful for promotion & drive traffic.


----------



## deforeman (Jan 20, 2017)

SRA_Rufus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently started an online t-shirt business which focuses on humorous and offensive t-shirts of my own design. Does anyone have any suggestions for online marketing, link exchange programs, or directories where I can advertise successfully? I have a small product line at this point, but I am always expanding.


Rufus it sounds as if you need clarity on where to put your online effort, and why. Link exchange programs and listings in directories are not so much 'marketing' as (questionable) attempts to increase organic rankings in Google.

There is nothing wrong with pursuing better organic rankings as a tactic! HOWEVER, you need a much more focused approach before beginning it.

I believe you should define who it is that would be interested in buying your product (persona), where on the web they are likely to be found, and what existing merchants are already profiting from their purchases.

Here is a useful first article on the subject of 'personas' and a template to guide you in creating one. Don't be put off by getting the specifics exactly right - the big point is the thought you need to give to the who, what, when and where of your prospective buyers.

Until you have a 'buyer persona' fairly well developed it would be unwise to invest any money or time in the type of marketing you indicated an interested in.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mia444 (Sep 22, 2017)

How much useful information here! Thanks, guys!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Here major guys already suggested Social Media.

I want to add more in that.

*Do:*
1. Regularly update blog on your website, 
2. Use power of email marketing, 
3. Leverage your local community 

Thanks


----------



## TightTShirts (Sep 9, 2017)

There are some free courses offered by Google to help you learn about SEO which is pretty important in online marketing today. Check it out if you like https://www.google.com/onlinechallenge/dmc/


----------



## Azad virji (Jul 10, 2017)

there are multiple ways to sell online shirts
but first, you want to focus on your design and stuff
also your focus on SEO and Paid advertisement then you get some sales 
Please visit this video on youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0QamzQbza8


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Every day it gets harder and harder. The best thing to do is build a following on your website or social media and target them.


----------



## TightTShirts (Sep 9, 2017)

Another good thing I thought of when talking with a friend who owns his own business is getting a blog up and running. Even if it is just a side part on your website, having a blog that you can link to and from gives you so many more opportunities.


----------



## TightTShirts (Sep 9, 2017)

Another thought I had that could help you is to sponsor someone. If there is a local Youtuber or someone like that you could work a deal out so they wear your shirts on camera to get your exposure up. With smaller accounts this can cost under $100.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

There is an immense market in the internet to explore your products, You need to have some general knowledge of internet, do some research to submit your business and find some directory and business listing sites for the same. Initially, make your brand awareness on the internet. 

Start writing some interesting blog on your product and spread it on social media channels and other sites to make it aware the people.

Email to your frineds about your business to make them aware for the same.

if its not possible for you then hire digital marketing person to handle all your stuff. 

Hope you understand, best luck to you.

Thanks!


----------



## formcor (Feb 9, 2017)

You are making your brand T-shirt or creating custom promotional t-shirt for others ...??
Both have their own way of marketing.


----------



## Stantse (Oct 5, 2017)

Facebook Ad is the best option for promoting your T-shirt business. I used Facebook Ad several times and it works really good. You can target your traffic based of Age, Sex, Geographical Location etc.


----------



## AceleeonTees (Oct 9, 2017)

Email marketing? like cold emailing all the people who saw your shirts?


----------



## JohnKlok (Nov 10, 2017)

The best thing to do for SEO is find the best dofollow sites and then go for SEO, Email marketing and Thread posting.


----------

